# berlin dam is perch happy 4/8 4/9



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

well we were fishing the dam behind berlin dam it's like a fordish thing well on 4/8 me and my dad fished for walleyes but could not stop hooking in to perch on twister tails the perch were big too 8-11inchers we left with 15 and no walleye so today 4/9 we went and got some minnows cappy size minnows and went down and olny fished for 45mins and caught 48 perch that all were 7 inchs and up with one that was 15 inchs man i could not stop watching my float go under it was a blast went up to less's bait shop to show them what was happening behinde the dam and the woman that owns it said she has not seen perch come out of their for years well heres a pic their is a pic at less's of the big perch too 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=23642&cat=500
this pic only shows 28 perch but we put back 20 perch at the dam it was a blast


----------



## pipkin2000 (Nov 3, 2005)

What was the water level behind the dam? Hip boots or waiters?


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice goin That must mean there are some nice perch in the lake as well. Looks like a blast


----------



## Gabmstr (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey WIWY! Great Job! Wish I was there and WISH IT WAS ME! I love perch! Mmmmmmm! According to the ODW the state record for perch is 14.5" long and 2.75 lb! You would have a new state record, if you didn't already clean it!  
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/fishing/recordfish_fshohio/rcrdfish.htm


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Gabmstr said:


> Hey WIWY! Great Job! Wish I was there and WISH IT WAS ME! I love perch! Mmmmmmm! According to the ODW the state record for perch is 14.5" long and 2.75 lb! You would have a new state record, if you didn't already clean it!
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/fishing/recordfish_fshohio/rcrdfish.htm


did you see it in the pic
the water is low and clear i was in waders


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

The state record goes by weight. It might have been long but maybe not that heavy. I saw the pics but I did not see any snow. Did they get any?


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

We just got a couple inches to cover the ground down here. Thank God we didn't get the 24"+ like you guys.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice Fish! Did you fish in the Berlin Spillway behind the lowhead Dam, or did you fish the middle sections between the jets and the lowhead dam?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is one of the best inland perch catches I have seen in a long time. Should be a darn good meal too.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ya! COLD water perch! YUMMY!!!!! Nice job guys.
No snow below St.Rt.80. WB is snow free!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

TIGHTLINER said:


> Nice Fish! Did you fish in the Berlin Spillway behind the lowhead Dam, or did you fish the middle sections between the jets and the lowhead dam?


i think i fished the spillway behind the lowhead dam but i fished the cament thing behind the dam about 400 yards


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

theri is very little patches of snow here


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

ther is very little patches of snow here


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice, job well done


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

:C Real nice catch of perch, look more like Lake Erie Perch, glad to hear there are big perch this close to home, will have to give it a try.
:G Great Fishing :F


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

good job! almost looks like an erie catch.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Fished there many times and don't recall one perch ever being caught! Excellent...like to see more of 'em!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice job on the perch. But this cant be WISH IT WAS U because no spelling errors.lol  i should be a detective.  So did u get spell check. I had it for a while and it really helped me notice what i was doing wrong. And it really helped me with my typing.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

peple of the perch said:


> nice job on the perch. But this cant be WISH IT WAS U because no spelling errors.lol  i should be a detective.  So did u get spell check. I had it for a while and it really hepled my notice what i was doing wrong. And it really helped me with my typing.


LOL You are too funny peple.


----------



## pipkin2000 (Nov 3, 2005)

I made it out to the spillway yesterday (4/10) and hit into the perch. Started with minnows and ended up doing much better on a piece of worm. The water level is low. Saw one walleye caught.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Are we talking about the area between berlin & milton ? I thought that spot was closed down for some reason (9/11)? Is it now ok to fish it legally. It 's been a long time since I've been there. Great job on the perch. Is there still a 15" limit on eyes there? With the rain coming it will probably screw things up for a while. Today would be good.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Bluefinn said:


> Are we talking about the area between berlin & milton ? I thought that spot was closed down for some reason (9/11)? Is it now ok to fish it legally. It 's been a long time since I've been there. Great job on the perch. Is there still a 15" limit on eyes there? With the rain coming it will probably screw things up for a while. Today would be good.


I was thinking the same thing. I haven't been there in many years since the only public area below the last (downstream) set of falls was closed due to excessive littering. I always thought that the stretch from the actual dam and the last waterfall was off-limits to fishing. It was in the 80s and when I last tried there in the early 90s. If it's all open, I might try there again. Hopefully the litter won't become an issue again as the spots become more popular.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

The middle part, directly behind the dam is closed. It's the part downstream from that, that is open. I believe that is what he was saying in the first few posts. Still....I can hardly believe my eyes. Wish I had more time on my hands........:G


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

MadMac said:


> LOL You are too funny peple.



Hey! At least I am doing better than i use to.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

These perch are actually coming up from Milton. The last two year more and more sizeable perch have been showing up. Of the two lakes Berlin and Milton , Milton has shown more promise for quality perch fishing in the very near future. 

In the early to mid 1950s Berlin had a perch fishery that rivaled Lake Erie for size but not numbers. I remember my dad waiting on me to get home from the 4 hour kindergarten class and whoosh off to the 224 causeway we would go. Fish about 5 hours and end up with 25- 40 perch that ran between 11-13 inch. From about 2nd week in april to 1st week in may.

If memory serves me correctly 1957 was the year they failed to show up at our usual spot. Been downright poor perchin ever since. My dad used to refer to berlin as " baby erie " just because of the perch fishing there and course the walleye fishing was pretty good also.

Love to see both Milton and Berlin get a nice JUMBO population going again.


----------



## Gabmstr (Mar 31, 2007)

BigDaddy300 said:


> The state record goes by weight. It might have been long but maybe not that heavy. I saw the pics but I did not see any snow. Did they get any?


Thanx Big Daddy! I wondered how they really determined that. Now I know for sure. I'm still learning something new every day! Anyone I've ever talked to wasn't sure themselves. But anyway, it's still a nice catch. And I do WISH IT WAS ME!

I'm a wishin' I was fishin'


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

can you still park in the parking lot and walk down the the stream?


----------



## pipkin2000 (Nov 3, 2005)

The parking lot is open and you can still park there. There are private property signs posted not far down from the dam and you can't fish beyond the signs. I have seen the game warden ticket people for going past the sign but have often seen plenty of people in that area as well.


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

Great, Thanks for the information..Hopefully I can get out this weekend..


----------



## bassin420 (Apr 30, 2004)

I love to wade that spot for anything that is biting, I always tell my friends when I take them there you never know what you are going to catch day to day. Like I will say how big the whitebass are and all we will catch is catfish, you just never know. I believe that fifferent species will gang up in there at different times. One day though between me and my buddy we caught and released LMbass, SMbass, Whitebass, Walleye, Crappie, Bluegill, catfish, a small musky and even a carp all on minnows and a bobber. I will say one thing though I would not go without my waders, the guys wading always do better than the shore fishermen. Although one day the water was too high to wade and I fished from shore and hammered the white bass, I got one or two just about every cast till I was tired and left, it was awesome!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

peple of the perch said:


> nice job on the perch. But this cant be WISH IT WAS U because no spelling errors.lol  i should be a detective.  So did u get spell check. I had it for a while and it really helped me notice what i was doing wrong. And it really helped me with my typing.


i must be gitting better on my spelling


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

this is the like the second time i fished the dam and let me tell i am hooked cant wait to go back is their a lot of walleyes that run the river


----------



## pipkin2000 (Nov 3, 2005)

The Berlin Spillway can be a funny place to fish. There are times when you can have a field day fishing it and other times when it's very dead. I prefer to have the water higher than it is now and it does fluctuate quite often based on rain and what they want to do with the Berlin water level. 

I've only experienced it once when they opened up the water and increased the output. It was quite strange and interesting to experience it as it goes up gradually and you realize that your surroundings are changing.


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

bassin420 said:


> I love to wade that spot for anything that is biting, I always tell my friends when I take them there you never know what you are going to catch day to day. [/url]



How do you get down there to wade without trespassing on the posted property? The last time I was down there, there was about a 15 foot drop from the bank down to the river. I did notice there seemed to be a beach on the opposite side of the river and upstream from the parking lot. Is there a way to get to that? Or is that restricted, too? It's too bad some idiots had to throw their trash all over the place. I'd love to be able to explore more of that river.


----------

